

Best salesman ever on Shark Tank - cl8ton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWWQiZq0b9k

======
FlyingLawnmower
I'm still confused at the end how he managed to knock the offer down from 100%
equity, 4% royalty to 35% equity, 4% royalty. What a crazy negotiating range
from the "shark".

